
Firefox on Android: Camera remains active when phone is locked - coronadisaster
https://www.zdnet.com/article/firefox-on-android-camera-remains-active-when-phone-is-locked-or-the-user-switches-apps/
======
coronadisaster
> Mozilla says it will fix the bug later this year, in October.

I can't believe that they don't take this seriously.

